# Skate 3 team



## PoxyLemon (May 7, 2011)

Does anyone want to start a Skate 3 team with me?


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 7, 2011)

Yet another game that's on Multiple consoles, and people continue to just go with Xbox, and not Gamers Lounge

I would love to join, but I've already made a group, and it's on PS3.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 7, 2011)

I posted it on Xbox becuase thats the console I have it on, silly billy


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> I posted it on Xbox becuase thats the console I have it on, silly billy


 
The point still stands. Just because you have it on said console doesn't mean anyone else does.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (May 7, 2011)

AndyB said:


> The point still stands. Just because you have it on said console doesn't mean anyone else does.


 
he posted it on xbox threads because its clearly for it, why else would it be in the xbox column ? thats why their is a ps3 column also.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 7, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> he posted it on xbox threads because its clearly for it, why else would it be in the xbox column ? thats why their is a ps3 column also.


 
But if it's a game for multiple systems, it would be best to put the topic in Gamer's Lounge, not just the console section they own it for.


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> he posted it on xbox threads because its clearly for it, why else would it be in the xbox column ? thats why their is a ps3 column also.


 
Don't get smart kid, doesn't suit you.
As SonicPinhead has said, it's a game that's on multiple platforms, not just the xbox.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 8, 2011)

unless they support corss-platform teams, you guys is stoopid.

belongs in xboxxy board, since it's him making a team for the xboxxy version.

obv.

& on topic, i have neither this game, nor an xboxxy.  my bad.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 8, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> unless they support corss-platform teams, you guys is stoopid.
> 
> belongs in xboxxy board, since it's him making a team for the xboxxy version.
> 
> ...


 At least someone gets it XD


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 8, 2011)

I have a Team now called GLIDE SKATES, join if you want to.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 8, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> At least someone gets it XD


 
You should at least change the title including "Xbox Version" in it.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 8, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> You should at least change the title including "Xbox Version" in it.


 that'd help.. but it's implied by it being in the xbox board.


----------



## SonicPinhead (May 8, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> that'd help.. but it's implied by it being in the xbox board.


 
Not on the main page. People with a PS3 would get mixed up about this.


----------



## Josh (May 8, 2011)

Are we really arguing about where a topic has been posted? Come on TBT, I know it's boring but...


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 8, 2011)

Can we just get back to the main topic here, post if you wish to join


----------



## Mino (May 9, 2011)

AndyB said:


> The point still stands. Just because you have it on said console doesn't mean anyone else does.


 
What good would it do to post it in the general board if this individual wants to create a Skate team for Xbox?  None.

Choose your battles, Andy.


----------



## Psychonaut (May 9, 2011)

SonicPinhead said:


> Not on the main page. People with a PS3 would get mixed up about this.


 




Forum Home
General Discussion
Gamers' Lounge
Xbox
 Skate 3 team
right at the top of this page, the thread that whomever would be posting in.

case closed.


----------



## PoxyLemon (May 9, 2011)

I repeat, back to topic


----------



## Mino (May 12, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> Forum Home
> General Discussion
> Gamers' Lounge
> Xbox
> ...


 
Srsly.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Jun 11, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Srsly.


 Yes the boy is serial, now anyone wanna join my team


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2011)

PoxyLemon said:


> Yes the boy is serial, now anyone wanna join my team


 
You should know that the Xbox section of TBT is probably among the least-often visited on the site.  You aren't likely to find many active XBL users, and even fewer that play Skate 3.


----------



## JohnWall (Aug 20, 2011)

I play Skate 3 for the Xbox 360. Is your team decent?


----------

